# Question about violin tuning



## pianolearnerstride

Just curious... I don't play violin, but I was wondering... how do violinists normally tune their instrument? do you tune a violin in perfect 5ths, or in equal temperament?

I'm seeing different information on the internet... some say... tune the A string to 440 Hz... then use perfect fifths... that would make the D string 440*2/3 = 293.33 Hz

The A string would be 293.33*2/3 = 195.56 Hz

The E string would be 440*3/2 = 660 Hz

But using equal temperament: 

G = 195.998 Hz
D = 293.665 Hz
A = 440 Hz
E = 659.255 Hz

How much of a difference does this make in practice?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I play the viola, but as far as I know the tuning method is the same: tune the A string then the others in fifths.


----------



## senza sordino

I tune my violin in fifths. I'm not sure I could even tell the difference. According to your data, it's a one hertz or less difference between tuning in fifths and equal temperament. My own struggle with intonation while playing must be greater than that difference.


----------



## pirastro

Just curious...or being provocative?
One of the interesting things about tuning is how uninterested many of us are. Perhaps because it is so difficult to stop notes in tune we can't bear to even think about the open strings.
We tune by beats (fifths). Okay, now play against an electronic tuner. Interesting, no? Now play an open string softly and tune it so it is in tune according to the tuner. Now play the same note at performing volume. Big difference. Very sharp. How do we tune up? Barely audible/short little strokes.
We largely determine intonation by the sympathetic vibrations on other strings. Every player will place fingers differently depending on whether they are playing with a piano or guitar,for example. We tune identically for each.
And so on. Only a keyboard player would be so blithe.


----------

